# Mobile phone service UAE



## dziner8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Relocating from the US to Sharjah in September and I have read many conflicting opinions on whether not to bring my own, unlocked phone with me. Since I can pick up a Blackberry or iPhone 3 or 4 here on the cheap, anyone care to comment if it makes sense to do so? Also, which providers have the best local service in the UAE?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

There are only two providers Etisalat and DU.
They are both as bad as each other.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dziner8 said:


> ...Since I can pick up a Blackberry or iPhone 3 or 4 here on the cheap, anyone care to comment if it makes sense to do so? ...


I have just moved back to UAE, and brought with me unlocked iPhone and Blackberry units since I already own them.

I just paid ~US$20 for the pre-paid SIM, select a dataplan and use them literally on first day (assuming you already have residence visa).

You could charge the pre-paid SIM from on-line bank, and get 5% extra credit. And don't have to put a deposit (US$1000+ ?) for international roaming.

The iPhone 3GS are sold here unlocked (i.e. ~US$700 for 16Gb, not subsidized from provider like AT&T), Blackberry are locked but very easily and cheap to unlock. No official iPhone 4 yet that I know, may be soon...

Hope that helps...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check out packages. Google du and etisalat. Suggest getting the phones over there. They will unlock them here for very cheap. The phones there are MUCH cheaper then here, once you step up to pda. You can get cheap little phones here but once you go to the more technical, it isnt proportionate in rates of phones for comparison. $50 phone there, is 20$ equivalent here. But a 100$ phone there, is 300$ equivalent here.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

You mentioned the iPhone 4.
Watch out for cancellation fees from AT&T. They don't budge.
They will prorate the cancellation if you have a cpl months left. But don't go signing up a 2year to get an iPhone 4.
btw, I've only seen iP4 here. so if you want to be extra cool: bring one of those


----------



## frenchy (Feb 3, 2010)

dziner8 said:


> Relocating from the US to Sharjah in September and I have read many conflicting opinions on whether not to bring my own, unlocked phone with me. Since I can pick up a Blackberry or iPhone 3 or 4 here on the cheap, anyone care to comment if it makes sense to do so? Also, which providers have the best local service in the UAE?


Sharjah ???? Really, why not dubai ? It seems Sharjah is a dreadful place. No alcool whatsoever and very frequent power cuts. I would opt for Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

frenchy said:


> Sharjah ???? Really, why not dubai ? It seems Sharjah is a dreadful place. No alcool whatsoever and very frequent power cuts. I would opt for Dubai.


I actually quite like Sharjah. Its more laid back, less westerners and more of a normal lifestyle. The power cuts, not so great! But have to say my emirati friends have yet to lose power


----------



## dziner8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Sharjah is where the job is.....and provided housing. The few miles/kms (yes, I understand the traffic is atrocious) to Dubai and elsewhere will be fine for the first while until I get settled and discover where to find things to do. Honestly, after a non-stop pace here in Houston, looking forward to a couple of months of focused work, workouts and rest!


----------

